# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  زمین زیر 50 درصد!!!!!!!!

## سین صاد

سلام گایز
چی میخونید برای زمین؟
فصلای مهم یا کتاب جمع وجور یا چی؟
وزارتی زمینو ندارم !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Armin-

قبل آزمون پنجشنبه ساعت ده قبل خواب میخونمش حدودا ۵۰/۶۰ درصدو میاره ولی حرفه ای و با برنامه ریزی تا حالا زمین نخوندم =|

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_مهر و ماه برای ابتدا   در انتها هفت چیز...
من همیشه تو ازمونا بالا ۶۰ میزنم اپا تو کنکورم هچ اثری نداره ...._

----------


## سین صاد

من پارسال فقط کنکورای زمینو زدم تو جمع بندی 30 درصد زدم . 
ولی خب اون نظام قدیم بود ایده ای راجع به جدید ندارم.

----------


## سین صاد

> _مهر و ماه برای ابتدا   در انتها هفت چیز...
> من همیشه تو ازمونا بالا ۶۰ میزنم اپا تو کنکورم هچ اثری نداره ...._


مرسی از کمکت .
نظام جدید هفت چیز داره مگه؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط سین صاد


مرسی از کمکت .
نظام جدید هفت چیز داره مگه؟


نمیدونم اونو اما قطعا برای زمین کتاب داره
عزیزمی ❤_

----------


## reza2018

کتاب خیلی سبز یا مهروماه رو بگیر
مهروماه متن کتاب درسی رو تقریبا کامل آورده.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سین صاد


سلام گایز
چی میخونید برای زمین؟
فصلای مهم یا کتاب جمع وجور یا چی؟
وزارتی زمینو ندارم !!!!!!!!!


هم برای نظام قدیم هم برای نظام جدید زمین شناسی جامع مهروماه خوبه*

----------


## Dmz.official

نظام جدید
فصل های 1و2و3و6 پیشنهاد میشه که بخونید . ( در مجموع اگر اشتباه نکنم 68% میشه و تست های کنکور هم ازشون هست ) .
بهترین منبع همون کتاب آموزش و پرورش هست فقط نکات تکمیلی رو از یک کتاب دیگه واردش کنید و بعدش فقط کتاب رو بخونید ( بعضی جاهای کتاب مبهم میشه و یک کتاب کمک آموزشی برای فهم درست کتاب درسی به ویژه شکل ها لازم میشه )
میتونید زمان مطالعه زمین رو بذارید بعد از تکمیل مابقی دروس . وقتی خیالتون از بقیه دروس راحت شد تو دو روز مثلا این 4 فصل رو جمع کنید و بعدش هم مرور کنید همراه بقیه دروس . البته خب این دیگه به خودتون مربوط هست و برنامه ای که دارید .
موفق باشید

----------


## devious

_به نظر من خیلی سبز خوبه هم کم حجمه هم صرفا نکات به درد بخورو اورده . من امسال راضیم ازش

واسه نظام قدیمه البته_

----------


## Mohamad_R

برنامه خاصی ندارم متاسفانه یا بدبختانه.

شب ازمون یک ساعت وفت میزارم براش

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام گایز
> چی میخونید برای زمین؟
> فصلای مهم یا کتاب جمع وجور یا چی؟
> وزارتی زمینو ندارم !!!!!!!!!


مهروماهو بخون 
برا داروسازی خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------

